# GPU-Z v0.1.7 ONLY - BUGS ONLY



## lemonadesoda (Feb 18, 2008)

Not really a bug, but data not currently in the database... 
1./ OpenGL feature spec.
2./ Transistor count
3./ Output accuracy (8bit or 10bit)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_ATI_graphics_processing_units
http://sisite.ru/articles/matrix-vga-1.xls

Also die size missing for RV280... although even I couldnt find it on the google! LOL. Secrets. Perhaps this could be estimated from #transitors and process size, with an "est." to indicate it was estimated rather than official published spec.







P.S. Dont worry about the pipelines in the picture on the RHS... it is being shown correctly. This is a X800SE with XT BIOS which gives extra performance, but still only 8 pipes.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2008)

i couldnt find the info online either, thats why its not listed

is your rv280 bare die or in plastic package?

transistors is something i would like to add, but where?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 19, 2008)

1./ Based on rough formula of

Die Size 2 = Die Size 1 * technology 2 * technology 2 / (technology 1 * technology 1) * transistors 2 / transistors 1

Die Size 2 = 281 * 150 * 150 / (130 * 130) * 36 / 160

Die Size 2 = approx 85mm2

WARNING: This calculation is only accurate if linear scaling. I would imagine transistor density is similar between technologies (scaled by fab size), but there is area overhead associated with traces for connection to pinouts/memory etc.

2./ No idea. Its under a passive heatsink. What should I be looking for?

3./ This is A LOT OF WORK, but I would suggest making the output of GPU-Z a little more structured. I think GPUZ has naturally grown since beta days... but the layout has got lost. My suggestion would be 4 sections, e.g.

HARDWARE
Name
GPU
Technology
Die size
Transistor count
Bus Interface
Memory Type
Memory Size
Memory Bus Width
Bandwidth

FEATURES
GPU Clock
Memory Clock
ROPS
Shaders
PixelFill
TextureFill
DirectX
OpenGL
Colour Output (8bit/10bit)

BIOS
Bios Version
Device ID
Subvendor

SOFTWARE
Driver Version
ATI Crossfire


----------



## warhammer (Feb 19, 2008)

Is it ment to pick up on 2 cards or just the primery card and sli still shows disabled.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ yes, its meant to pick up 2 cards... and does... look at first post.  This is a screenshot from one of my PCs that has 2 cards in it. An AGP card and a PCI card... each driving their own screen. The screenshot shows 2 copies of CPUZ running, one with the data for the X800, the other showing the data for the 9200.

Select the card you want to analyse using the drop down box. 

>> W1z.  If you decide to restructure the GPUZ layout, then maybe the dropdown box selecting which card to review should come FIRST, ie at the top of the page... not the bottom. LOL. It's funny how we get used to a layout and dont notice that the logical flow got lost.


----------



## bumbar (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello

Problem: On radeon 1950 GT bios saving (still) not working
Everything else works fine.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2008)

99.8% of users have one card installed. their flow of information is start, program, see "what card do i have?". the clocks are positioned further down because cpu-z has them in a similar location, people are used to it


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 19, 2008)

"People are used to it" ... are you considering a career in politics? LOL 

I guess you are also a "top-posting" fan! :wink:


----------



## Jungle+= (Feb 23, 2008)

It refuses to detect crossfire for my 2 HD 3870's. The last version that detected them ( and still sits on my desktop) was v. 0.1.1: every other version refuses to detect crossfire for me. 

Using Vista Ultimate x64 and the Sapphire built cards use Bios version .071 ( the 862 MHz o/c wall fix bios)


----------



## Cartel (Feb 24, 2008)

16 rops or 8 rops?
no gpu clocks

g70 or g71?

fillrate?


----------



## thegave (Feb 25, 2008)

Hangs machine when used concurrently with ATiTool .27 beta4, but not if GPU-Z is run first.

Present since 0.1.5 (when I started using it)


----------



## Wolf91 (Feb 27, 2008)

Still can't see my CrossFire system as enabled..... Two HD 2900 XT, Windows XP 32 bit and ATi Catalyst 8.2


----------



## bumbar (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello.

At home and at work I have few old PC-s, so I decided to test GPU-Z with old graphic cards - GeForce 2 and ATI Rage 128 PRO. Now I'm wondering, is there support for that old graphic cards, because on GeForce 2 memory clock reading is incorrect (there is SDR on the card, but GPU-Z is reading clock like it is DDR), and on the ATI card Pixel and Texture fillrate, bandwidth (~920 MB/s) and memory type.

Thanks

P.S. Sorry for my english - I'm not very good at it.


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 10, 2008)

GPU temperature is about 7 degrees off of what ATItool and Rivatuner report.

GPU-Z sensors report 56.3 while ATItool reports 63.  Version is 0.1.7 and video card is 8800 GTS 320 MB.


----------



## pagalms (Mar 10, 2008)

Temperature measurements seems to be wrong by 10°C






And fan RPM's only showed up when i opened AtiTool. Before there was only "----"

Oh yea - 8800GTS 640MB


----------



## csendesmark (Mar 12, 2008)

I have this error with *all* GPU-Z (hungarian key layout)


----------



## desertjedi (Mar 12, 2008)

GPU-Z crashes upon launch when run on a WinXP SP2 32-bit system with 4GB of RAM installed and the /3GB switch (PAE switch) is in effect.


----------



## Insomniac34 (Mar 23, 2008)

With an 8800GTS 512, texture fillrate gives an incorrect reading:






Should be 41.6 GTexel/s, not 36.4 GTexel/s.

Other than that, everything looks good.


----------



## Wolfeye (Mar 27, 2008)

The problem I have is that GPU-Z won't notice any custom clocks.

*HD 2900PRO 256-bit*


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 27, 2008)

Wolfeye said:


> The problem I have is that GPU-Z won't notice any custom clocks.
> 
> *HD 2900PRO 256-bit*



What clock speeds are you using?


----------



## Wolfeye (Mar 28, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> What clock speeds are you using?



I'm running it @ 212/552 (2D) and 779/2070 (3D).


----------

